# 3.5pi 4 pole stereo jack



## patkim (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Friends, I was referring to samsung Tab T311 specs where it says *earjack 3.5pi 4 pole stereo*.
I was slightly confused with this term as sansung person says* 4 pole* is their audio technology.
does 4 pole mean 4 pins on 3.5 mm jack that includes L + R + Gnd + MIC In?
 would a standard stereo headphone available in market (with just 3 pins on 3.5mm jack) would seamlessly connect to such slot?
Thanks..


----------

